# Worldmark prices are very low right now



## ski_sierra (Nov 11, 2019)

This is for the benefit of new buyers. WM prices are very low right now and you can get some good deals.

The advice given out in last few years that Worldmark accounts are worth 30-40 cents per credit depending on the number of credits in the account is no longer valid. I think right now, accounts can be bought for at < 5 cents per credit plus the value of all the points and housekeeping tokens in the account.

I purchased a 10k account fully loaded for $2450 in March. It also had 9k expired credits tied up in a reservation. This was from a reputed broker. At that time I had several that were available for just the cost of the credits. I picked one that was the right size for me. In my case, the value of credits and housekeeping tokens in the account was ~$2300.

6k accounts are selling for cheap. A fully loaded one sold for $291. The value of credits is more than the purchase price!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/6-000-Annual-W ... SwGhBdXE~r

It literally pays to be patient.

Ask the seller for a screenshot of "Your Detailed WorldMark Credit Balance" 
It is available at this link:
https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/owners/secure/getCreditDetail.do

Add the value of all credits and start your base offer there.


----------



## tony_i (Nov 11, 2019)

I purchased in May and I followed Worldmark for about 3 month prior on ebay. I came to an average selling price of 0.1805, and the average size contract sold was 15k credits.  If I remember correctly, these were only contracts that had banked points, as this is what I wanted.  


The lowest price per point was a 7k contract that sold for 0.1028.
The highest price per point was a 10k at 0.2453
the most points contract that sold was a 63k contract at 0.1904
The smallest contract was a 5k that sold for 0.20
4 contracts under 10k, 3 10k contracts, 3 above 10k

What I had seen is that sellers try to list at about .28 buy it now with no option of offers, specially reputable sellers. After a couple of fail listing, they might re-list as an Auction only at about .20 - .23, and eventually lower.

 Then you have other sellers that list very low at auction only, and I believe this is what the biggest difference is.  There are not enough buyers for the 7 days they list them and they end up selling for very low. I have seen a few of this.  I have also seen that they list for longer and more buyers get into the auction and raise the price.  So I think that if someone waits they can get a great deal on a WM contract like you stated above, but there is definitely more availability now than before.


----------



## ski_sierra (Nov 12, 2019)

Tony, great observations about strategies used by different eBay sellers. Thanks for sharing your detailed numbers.


----------



## samara64 (Nov 12, 2019)

The 6K the OP is mentioning has a $774 in closing cost which will brig the total to $1070

Also some of those sellers are fake sellers like the one in TN.


----------



## tony_i (Nov 15, 2019)

Here is a 6k account just listed for $895 plus $299 transfer fee, January Anniversary.  Does not states about banked points, but below my above average at $0.1492. Appears to be a good seller with 194 sales and 100% feedback.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Worldmark-...641532?hash=item2cfc406c7c:g:2W0AAOSwUG1dzz7V


----------



## JohnPaul (Nov 19, 2019)

I just saw a 20,000 credit account on EBay  with an opening bid of $3750 plus the $299 WM fee and a $199 closing fee close out w no bids.

Granted that only points in account were 20,000 deposited 11/1/19 but still seems cheap to me.

Seller is well established with a good record.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 20, 2019)

Well, it is getting to be buying season for timeshares. Some seasonal softening is to be expected.


----------



## Eric B (Nov 20, 2019)

There were 3 accounts on timeshare nation last week, one 10,000 points and two 7,000 points.  Asked about them myself but didn’t get a response.  They would have been free....


----------

